# Dieser Laptop zu empfehlen für Spiele?



## DMahni (14. Dezember 2011)

*Dieser Laptop zu empfehlen für Spiele?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt 3 Jahre lang auf das PC spielen verzichtet, da wir nur einen Laptop mit on-board Grafik haben. Zuvor hatte ich einen, für damalige Verhältnisse, super Laptop. Ich hatte ihn Ende 2005 gekauft und er hatte 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine gute Grafikkarte mit eigenem Arbeitsspeicher (NP 2.200 Euro). WoW und FEAR z.B. waren damit kein Problem. In 2008 musste ich mich leider von dem Laptop verabschieden da die Grafikkarte defekt war. Da ich jetzt zufällig gesehen habe, dass Diablo 3 erscheint, würde ich gerne wieder gelegentlich spielen. Dann allerdings schon die neuesten Spiele. Ich habe etwas herum gesucht und bin auf folgenden Rechner gestossen:

Acer Aspire 5750G-2438G64Mnkk Turbo Notebook II bei notebooksbilliger.de

Was meint ihr dazu? Ich kenn mich leider gar nicht mehr aus mit Grafikkarten, Prozessoren etc. Reicht dieser Laptop für aktuelle Spiele? Was haltet ihr sonst davon? Ich brauche ihn eigentlich nur für Spiele, Itunes und Internet.

Vielen Dank!!

VG,
Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Für den Preis ist der okay - die Grafikkarte ist auch so ziemlich die einzig brauchbare bis ca 800€, die man bekommen kann. Da ist aber eine große Lücke: man kriegt so was ab ca 500€, und erst sp ab 800€ halt wirklich was stärkeres. Die Karte reicht an sich für alle Spiele auf niedrigen Details und viele auch auf mittleren Details. Sie ist halt nicht besser als eine PC-Grafikkarte für vielleicht 80€, darüber muss man sich im KLaren sein. 

Hier sind viele Spiele und deren Leistung in einer Liste mit der 540m zu sehen: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Wenn Du für den Preis einen PC kaufen würdest, wäre der selbstverständlich deutlich stärker!


----------



## DMahni (18. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank  Was haltet ihr von dem hier:

Samsung RC530 S08 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Dezember 2011)

Der 2. ist - aufgrund der etwas niedriger getakteten CPU langsamer als der Acer.
Und aktuelle Spiele wirst du mit diesen GRafikkarten nur in niedrigen (BF3, Crysis 2) bis mittleren Details spielen können - und natürlich ohne AA.

Muß es denn eigentlich ein Laptop sein? 
Ein PC um 600€ leistet mehr als das Doppelte und ist zur not aufrüstbar.


----------



## DMahni (18. Dezember 2011)

Danke  Also Laptop muss sein, ich möchte damit ja auch Office, Internet etc. nutzen. Und für meine Spielebedürfnisse reichen mittlere Details völlig. Auf was würdet ihr mehr Wert legen, auf Arbeitsspeicher oder Prozessor? Es gibt von Samsung noch einen Laptop, der hat den i7 Prozessor verbaut, aber nur 4 GB RAM...


----------



## Shorty484 (18. Dezember 2011)

Office und Internet sollten auch mit einem normalen PC kein Problem sein . Kommt halt drauf an ob du auch was für unterwegs brauchst. Wenn nicht, würde ich Dir auch zu nem PC raten.


----------



## svd (18. Dezember 2011)

Soll der Laptop ein Desktop Replacement werden, oder möchtest du den auch herumschleppen?

Unter 700€ bietet Acer nämlich auch einige Modelle mit einer mobilen HD6850 an, die viele Spiele auf mindestens Mittel packt.

Natürlich wird die hohe grafische Leistung zum günstigen Preis durch einige Nachteile erkauft.
So haben die Notebooks durchgehend eine Bildschirmdiagonale von 17.3", was sie irrsinnig schwer macht. 
Dazu sind die Displays nicht die besten was Ausleichtung und Kontrast angeht. 
Und sind nicht entspiegelt, was sie für Außeneinsätze quasi disqualifiziert.


----------



## DMahni (18. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis! Das Aspire 7750 klingt auch super. Ich denke 17" ist auch ok, der Einsatzzweck ist ja überwiegend daheim. 

Konkret konnte ich Folgendes finden:

Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Scheint sehr gut zu sein! Aber reichen die 4GB Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2011)

KLar reichen 4GB, die reichen ja selbst für nen HighEnd-Gamer-PC. Nur für so was wie Videoeditung können mehr als 4GB hilfreich sein.


----------



## DMahni (18. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, danke! Früher galt immer, dass der RAM entscheidend ist. Das hat sich wohl dann über die Jahre geändert


----------



## svd (18. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du meinst, dass 4GB nicht reichen, kannst du, falls du zu Hause schon eine Win7 CD hast, das Linux Modell nehmen und auf 8GB aufstocken.
Zu Hause dann selber Windows 7 installieren, die restlichen Treiber von der Acer Webseite holen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2011)

DMahni schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke! Früher galt immer, dass der RAM entscheidend ist. Das hat sich wohl dann über die Jahre geändert


 "entscheident" war der RAM nie, denn auch Unmengen an RAM nutzen nix, wenn CPU und Graka schwach sind   es ist nur so, dass man für bestimmte DInge halt immer ein Mindestmenge braucht, genau wie man auch bei CPU oder GRaka eine Mindestleistung braucht.


----------



## DMahni (19. Dezember 2011)

Win 7 habe ich leider noch nicht. Wir haben daheim einen Siemens Laptop 17 Zoll mit Vista. Und von dem Vista bin ich ja alles andere als überzeugt...

Habe noch etwas herum gestöbert. Was ist hiervon zu halten? Acer Aspire 5755G-2678G50Mtks bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ist diese GraKa (GeForce GT 630M) besser als die Radeon im Aspire 7750?

DANKE!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Dezember 2011)

Laut hier NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ gibts 2 Versionen der GT 630M.
Eine umbenannte 540M und eine 550M.
Welche in dem Acer steckt sollte man vorher herausfinden.

ADD:
Da aber in den anderen Versionen des 5755G die 540M steckt wirds wohl auch die baugleiche 630M sein.
Also keine Performance-Verbesserung.


----------



## DMahni (19. Dezember 2011)

Oh vielen Dank. Echt der Wahnsinn auf was man alles achten muss! 

Habe jetzt gerade die Mittagspause genutzt um mal im Media Markt verschiedene Laptops anzusehen und auf den Qualitätseindruck hin zu überprüfen. In der Arbeit habe ich einen Lenovo, von dem ich sehr überzeugt bin. Allerdings ist der ja auch nur für Büroprogramme da.

Was mir gerade sofort ins Auge viel im Media Markt, war dieses Angebot:

Media Markt. Notebook: Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 M556ZGE nur 599.00 €

Fühlt sich sehr wertig an, das Touchpad ist toll und die Größe/Gewicht auch toll. Und es ist nur 1 RAM Riegel verbaut und es kann noch auf 8GB verdoppelt werden. Was sagt ihr dazu? Diablo 3 damit möglich? War gerade echt begeistert davon. Daneben stand übrigens der Aspire 7750. Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber die Tastatur ist bei Weitem nicht so gut wie beim Lenovo und insgesamt sieht der Acer minderwertiger aus.

Vielen Dank nochmal an euch hier wird einem echt schnell und kompetent geholfen!!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2011)

Also, eine 540m wie im Lenovo ist deutlich schwächer als die 6850 im Acer, daher gibt es ja auch Notebooks mit ner 540m schon ab ca 500€. Wenn Die die Sache mit "wertiges Aussehen" extrem wichtig ist, dann nimm halt das Lenovo. 

Wegen Diablo 3 kann Dir aber keiner was verprechen. Selbst die mobile 6850 ist nicht mal so stark wie eine Desktop-PC-Karte für 80-90€ (AMD 6770), und die kriegt wiederum ja jetzt "schon" Probleme bei manchen Games auf mittleren Details. Wenn Diablo 3 auch einen minimal-Modus spendiert bekommt auf Niveau von Konsolengrafik, dann reicht so ein Notebook allerdings schon aus. 

Hier ein aktueller Artikel zum Thema Notebooks: Notebooks für Weihnachtsfest: Laptops zum Spielen von 450 bis 1.600 Euro


----------



## DMahni (19. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar vielen Dank! Der Link ist übrigens toll, da geht es ja genau um mein "Problem"  Danke!

Ich lese mir den Artikel jetzt nochmal in Ruhe durch und dann lass ich mir alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen...

DANKE!


----------



## DMahni (24. Dezember 2011)

So die Entscheidung ist gefallen  Hab mir den Lenovo Laptop geholt. Er hat mir optisch am Besten gefallen. Die Tastatur ist echt toll. Und der i7-Prozessor hat mich auch noch überzeugt. Jetzt muss ich mir mal Starcraft 2 holen, dann werde ich merken, wie die Performance mit der verbauten GraKa ist.

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung!!!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2011)

kannst ja mal berichten, wie zufrieden zu bist - das ist immer interessant


----------



## DMahni (24. Dezember 2011)

Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Internet und Office geht sehr schnell und die Verarbeitung ist super. Also das Geld ist er auf jeden Fall wert! Zum Thema Spieleperformance kann ich noch nichts sagen, hab bisher nur Warcraft 3 ausprobiert. Aber das hat ja auch keine Hardware Anforderungen 

Wenn ich mehr weiß was aktuelle Spiele betrifft melde ich mich nochmal. Bis dahin wünsche ich euch alles frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## DMahni (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also seit ein paar Tagen habe ich Starcraft 2. Es läuft auf hohen Details flüssig (44-50 FPS). Bin somit also durchaus zufrieden  War auf jeden Fall kein Fehlkauf! Kann den Laptop uneingeschränkt empfehlen!

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle!

VG,
Daniel


----------

